# HVAC Afterblow



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I had it happen several times......tickled me to hear the car 'taken care of bizness'

Rob


Hey!

Thanks for the reminder.....gotta get it enabled on the Trax.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

What do you do, just take it to the dealer and they will flip a setting?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's a BCM setting. I don't know how much a dealership will charge to do this as mine was turned on as part of the mold/mildew cleaning I had done the first year I owned my car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sort of,

They have to connect the Tech II to the ALDL connector under the dash......scroll to HVAC settings and find 'Afterblow' which will currently be 'Disabled'
They just select 'Enable' button things up and you are done.

Most (depending on your relationship with the dealer) will charge for their time......15 to 20 minutes is fair.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Need to get this done myself. 

So will having this HVAC afterblow feature activated allow us to now have the Air Conditioner blasting during summer drives and not have to worry at all about cutting the A/C off prematurely of our intended destination in order to give time to blast regular air through the vents and avoid mildew buildup?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I Had it on before on another cruze, Doesn't help at all getting rid of the Mold smell, in fact I think it just stinks the car up more.. On my current cruze I don't have it on and its just fine, just remember to turn on the non recurclate more....
e


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> I Had it on before on another cruze, Doesn't help at all getting rid of the Mold smell,


I live in a very humid enviroment. I started turning off the A/C before I get home, but then I started to get a funky smell. I stopped doing that hoping to take the smell to the dealer, but then it disappeared. I'm not sure if my afterblow is on or not. I'm always in recirculate mode.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Need to get this done myself.
> 
> So will having this HVAC afterblow feature activated allow us to now have the Air Conditioner blasting during summer drives and not have to worry at all about cutting the A/C off prematurely of our intended destination in order to give time to blast regular air through the vents and avoid mildew buildup?


Bingo.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> I Had it on before on another cruze, Doesn't help at all getting rid of the Mold smell, in fact I think it just stinks the car up more.. On my current cruze I don't have it on and its just fine, just remember to turn on the non recurclate more....
> e


If you already have mold/mildew this by itself won't kill the smell. You still need to get the system cleaned out. Once clear then the afterblow feature helps keep the mold/mildew at bay by drying out the system. As for recirc, afterblow always comes through the fresh air vents. The car will resume recirc mode when you start the car again.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How long does this afterblow run? I always just turn a/c off and run fan on fresh air for the last mile or 2 of my commute.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I keep clicking on this thread expecting to get something slightly more salacious than what's here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> I keep clicking on this thread expecting to get something slightly more salacious than what's here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I was told the blower motor would cycle several times over a one to two hour period after you turn the engine off.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I was told the blower motor would cycle several times over a one to two hour period after you turn the engine off.


Correct.....up to one hour after shutoff.

Rob


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does this run after every shutdown or does it only run if A/C has been used during the drive? For example, I don't see much benefit of running this feature in November.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jandree22 said:


> Does this run after every shutdown or does it only run if A/C has been used during the drive? For example, I don't see much benefit of running this feature in November.


My understanding is it's only if certain conditions are met - presumably it means you'd have to be using the A/C.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Afterblow blows...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> Does this run after every shutdown or does it only run if A/C has been used during the drive? For example, I don't see much benefit of running this feature in November.


Only if you've been running the A/C.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I live in a very humid enviroment. I started turning off the A/C before I get home, but then I started to get a funky smell. I stopped doing that hoping to take the smell to the dealer, but then it disappeared. I'm not sure if my afterblow is on or not. I'm always in recirculate mode.


Isn't the key to also get fresh air in the Cabin as well? I dumped two brand new cars over this in Miami, my CRV was most problematic.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I was thinking about taking my Cruze to the local dealership here in town this Friday and getting the A/C afterblow feature turned on and getting my A/C's refrigerant levels checked and possibly have it recharged if need be (I feel it needs it). 

However, the local dealership here doesn't have the best service reputation and my last visit over my issues with the Mylink after they did the update didn't go so well. But for such simply service jobs, I just don't feel like driving 45 mins to the next closes dealership to get it done. 

So, what's the worst thing that could happen to my A/C if they put some young punk kid or grumpy service tech on my Cruze to address the A/C refrigerant level, if it is indeed low? I just envision them running out to wal-mart and getting a can of that 'A/C Pro' crap and messing something up and then sending me on my way.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> So I was thinking about taking my Cruze to the local dealership here in town this Friday and getting the A/C afterblow feature turned on and getting my A/C's refrigerant levels checked and possibly have it recharged if need be (I feel it needs it).
> 
> However, the local dealership here doesn't have the best service reputation and my last visit over my issues with the Mylink after they did the update didn't go so well. But for such simply service jobs, I just don't feel like driving 45 mins to the next closes dealership to get it done.
> 
> So, what's the worst thing that could happen to my A/C if they put some young punk kid or grumpy service tech on my Cruze to address the A/C refrigerant level, if it is indeed low? I just envision them running out to wal-mart and getting a can of that 'A/C Pro' crap and messing something up and then sending me on my way.


Your car is brand new. The factory charge should last the life of the vehicle unless it is damaged by a collision or deliberate sabotage or vandalism. The last time I needed an A/C recharge was in 1986. 

Why do you feel that your car needs a recharge?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Your car is brand new. The factory charge should last the life of the vehicle unless it is damaged by a collision or deliberate sabotage or vandalism. The last time I needed an A/C recharge was in 1986.
> 
> Why do you feel that your car needs a recharge?



Sorry, not a recharge. I meant just getting the right amount of refrigerant in the A/C system if it's low. My A/C doesn't seem to get very cold even on high speeds and recir. If the temperature that hit me and filled the cabin was as cold as what my hand feels pressed up right up against the vents it might be ok, but the air that ultimately reaches me and that should be cooling down the cabin of the car is cool at best and certainly not cold in my opinion. 

Maybe I'm expecting too much out of the A/C? Others have claimed theirs has iced them out though.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Sorry, not a recharge. I meant just getting the right amount of refrigerant in the A/C system if it's low. My A/C doesn't seem to get very cold even on high speeds and recir. If the temperature that hit me and filled the cabin was as cold as what my hand feels pressed up right up against the vents it might be ok, but the air that ultimately reaches me and that should be cooling down the cabin of the car is cool at best and certainly not cold in my opinion.
> 
> Maybe I'm expecting too much out of the A/C? Others have claimed theirs has iced them out though.


I think you need to better understand the physics of how A/C works. 

Ventilate the car before operation an the first minute or two of operation. 

Run A/C on max, recirc and lowest tolerable fan speed for most cooling.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My suggestion is to stick a thermometer in the vent and get an actual temperature. (That's what I see A/C techs do.) If nothing else, the tech is more likely to take you seriously if there is a problem then if you just give your subjective impression.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Also keep in mind A/C works best moving down the road with lots of airflow through the condenser at the front of the car (and not at idle). Even once my car is already cooled down, I sometimes need to go up a fan speed when sitting in traffic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The A/C in my ECO is the weakest A/C I've ever driven. It works fine to keep the car cool but has an extremely hard time cooling the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I felt that way when my car was new. Make sure that your recirculate flap is fully closing when commanded to. That was my issue. Now, I feel that my AC is quite good for a small car, even for a black car with a black interior. I was comfortable once the car was down to temperature with my AC on fan speed 1 or 2 on this 100* day.

It does seem like the blower motors in these cars don't move much air, and the fan speeds on 2011/12 models are all poorly defined settings. I usually don't go above 3 if I can help it because the car is super annoying to drive at full fan speed.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> My suggestion is to stick a thermometer in the vent and get an actual temperature. (


Ok, but when and under what circumstances would be the best time to get this actual temperature reading? I likely shouldn't be doing it will I drive and obviously so many external factors can come into play when getting the reading.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Now, I feel that my AC is quite good for a small car, even for a black car with a black interior.


Didn't you add refrigerant at one point though?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Didn't you add refrigerant at one point though?


Nope. Had an expansion valve replaced at one point, at which point they evacuated and recharged the system. Still wasn't cold.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Nope. Had an expansion valve replaced at one point, at which point they evacuated and recharged the system. Still wasn't cold.


Oh ok, haha! So how do you cope in NoVA with a shitty A/C?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Oh ok, haha! So how do you cope in NoVA with a shitty A/C?


Like I said, I'm pretty pleased with it. It isn't a Toyota A/C that cools down the whole car within 2 minutes, but it's not bad. Most small cars (especially Civics) have terrible A/C to me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Ok, but when and under what circumstances would be the best time to get this actual temperature reading? I likely shouldn't be doing it will I drive and obviously so many external factors can come into play when getting the reading.


Temperature is always taken from the centre dash vents with the fan at the lowest speed.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Like I said, I'm pretty pleased with it. It isn't a Toyota A/C that cools down the whole car within 2 minutes, but it's not bad. Most small cars (especially Civics) have terrible A/C to me.


Got' cha. My wife's 2012 Civic's A/C has been pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Temperature is always taken from the centre dash vents with the fan at the lowest speed.


^^^ What he said. The idea is to find out what the A/C is capable of putting out. This isn't down to the 10th of a degree. A number within a few degrees is enough.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My Cruze was low charge from the factory.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> My Cruze was low charge from the factory.


Did you get this addressed? What all did they do?


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

My AC is always on and on recirculate i have never turned it off before arriving on any of my vehicles and have never had a odor or mold problem. the only issue i have ever had is my Impala the AC drain got clogged and filled up the HVAC box but i cut the tip off the drain hose and it was fine after that even then there wasn't an issue.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Did you get this addressed? What all did they do?


They recovered and charged by weight. A/C was meh but actually worked. When the sun is down it's ice cold.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> So I was thinking about taking my Cruze to the local dealership here in town this Friday and getting the A/C afterblow feature turned on and getting my A/C's refrigerant levels checked and possibly have it recharged if need be (I feel it needs it).
> 
> However, the local dealership here doesn't have the best service reputation and my last visit over my issues with the Mylink after they did the update didn't go so well. But for such simply service jobs, I just don't feel like driving 45 mins to the next closes dealership to get it done.
> 
> So, what's the worst thing that could happen to my A/C if they put some young punk kid or grumpy service tech on my Cruze to address the A/C refrigerant level, if it is indeed low? I just envision them running out to wal-mart and getting a can of that 'A/C Pro' crap and messing something up and then sending me on my way.


I had them evacuate my AC system and refill it. Apparently the level was where it should be, but man I swear my AC is colder. It's been 100 degrees here with humidity and with the AC on max is makes me start to shiver. And if its in the low 80's, you have to turn down the fan or it would probably start to snow in the car lol. I'm actually really impressed with my AC now and I think it works better than a lot of other cars.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I've always driven around with a digital thermometer stuck in my ac vents. I like monitoring the temp of the air coming out of the ac. On my Cruze, it's consistantly around 39 degrees F with the temp at full cold and the blower between 1 and 4. If I bump the temp control up one click to where it's not recilruclating, it typically runs between 40 and 42. I have no complaints about the air in my cruze.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I've always driven around with a digital thermometer stuck in my ac vents. I like monitoring the temp of the air coming out of the ac. On my Cruze, it's consistantly around 39 degrees F with the temp at full cold and the blower between 1 and 4. If I bump the temp control up one click to where it's not recilruclating, it typically runs between 40 and 42. I have no complaints about the air in my cruze.


Wait till your cruze is here in Florida, Arizona,California then tell us if it cools lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> Wait till your cruze is here in Florida, Arizona,California then tell us if it cools lol


Yes. We've been in the 100's with ridiculous humidity. Mine's fine, and I am usually one of the first to complain about bad A/C.

These cars are capable of it with a proper charge and/or a properly working recirculate damper. Blue Angel documented that the recirc damper doesn't fully close on his 2012, and I know it has been an issue for others.

Now actually driving in 100*F temps on the 1.4L in traffic...now that's where I wish I had a different car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...ve-moisture-condensation-frost-windows-2.html


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

We've been in the mid 90's and have crossed 100 a few days. Still cools well, but not much humidity which can make a huge difference.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Yes. We've been in the 100's with ridiculous humidity. Mine's fine, and I am usually one of the first to complain about bad A/C.
> 
> These cars are capable of it with a proper charge and/or a properly working recirculate damper. Blue Angel documented that the recirc damper doesn't fully close on his 2012, and I know it has been an issue for others.
> 
> Now actually driving in 100*F temps on the 1.4L in traffic...now that's where I wish I had a different car.


 i come in at 7am leave at 4pm. it takes 10 minutes just to overcome heat soak and actually cool. Service advisor says if its cooling 20 degree less then ambient its per GM standards.... yah then why is it FORDs will literally freeze you out of a car yet chevy cant keep up... i wuld pay a 500$ option of upgraded HD cooling. use a bigger condenser or thicker, better higher speed fan, maybe a silverado compressor..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> i come in at 7am leave at 4pm. it takes 10 minutes just to overcome heat soak and actually cool. Service advisor says if its cooling 20 degree less then ambient its per GM standards.... yah then why is it FORDs will literally freeze you out of a car yet chevy cant keep up... i wuld pay a 500$ option of upgraded HD cooling. use a bigger condenser or thicker, better higher speed fan, maybe a silverado compressor..


I own a black car that pretty much sits in the sun all day. It doesn't take that long, even at fan speed 3. 

Have it refilled to spec (weight) and/or check the recirc door. And lower the rear windows for the first minute or two.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Here in Tennessee with high humidity and high temps our Tungsten Metallic (practically black) with black interior does not take that long to cool off even when parked outside in the sun. But I use a sun visor in the windshield and have tinted windows. I also roll down the windows for the first little bit to let the hot air out of the car... It usually cools off after a few minutes of driving. Remote starting with the AC on max helps too, but that kills the mileage!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Chris Tobin said:


> I also roll down the windows for the first little bit to let the hot air out of the car.


Yup. That's where power windows really is nice. Roll them all down and drive a bit. Once all the hot air is out, roll them up. 

Just as long as you're not in a high crime area....


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Here in Tennessee with high humidity and high temps our Tungsten Metallic (practically black) with black interior does not take that long to cool off even when parked outside in the sun. But I use a sun visor in the windshield and have tinted windows. I also roll down the windows for the first little bit to let the hot air out of the car... It usually cools off after a few minutes of driving. Remote starting with the AC on max helps too, but that kills the mileage!


i use my sunshade and tinted windows, gold color and coco interior and its a oven lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

According to the mylink display it's 44c or 111f right now and my A/C is just fine with the fan at four to cool things down and then at three to maintain the interior temperature.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> Wait till your cruze is here in Florida, Arizona,California then tell us if it cools lol


California/Arizona here checking in and I find the HVAC system to be great, if anything the heat takes too long to work. I am an expert, not in HVAC work, in being miserable. Tomorrow and Friday will be over 120


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

we are high of 94 and 40% humidity tomorrow. yah you got it worse this week lol. im just a stickler for cold ac.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i may have to have the crack ac checked for proper fill. yah i lower front passenger and driver rear so air naturally flows out without that cruze buffering.


----------

